# Where can I find a font like this?



## NedM (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm redesigning my logo and I absolutely love this font, but I can't seem to find this typeface anywhere. I'm hoping
someone here can point me in the right direction or link similar font styles below.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 4, 2016)

check DaFont - Download fonts


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2016)

We kinda need to know the name of it.


----------



## NedM (Nov 4, 2016)

480sparky said:


> We kinda need to know the name of it.



If I knew the name of the font, I would have found it myself. Lol. Just curious to see if any other photogs in here know of this typeface or similar ones to it.


----------



## NedM (Nov 4, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> check DaFont - Download fonts


 Oh -- This site is just what I am looking for. Fantastic. Thanks James. Btw, great work! I recognize some of your work here in Riverside and throughout the IE.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 5, 2016)

NedM said:


> Oh -- This site is just what I am looking for. Fantastic. Thanks James. Btw, great work! I recognize some of your work here in Riverside and throughout the IE.



Oh snap, small world! hahaha  Thanks!!!


----------



## Wonderfe (Mar 30, 2021)

I love such fonts and I use them very often, especially for university, because I really like to do special projects and amaze teachers with great things. For this reason, I always use Thinking Of Betty Font and I like that there are many choices. Especially, I like the thinking of betty font. Does anyone here use it?


----------



## compur (Mar 30, 2021)

The OP  font looks like Asterism by Great Lakes Lettering


----------

